# Insomnia then ...



## Anchor (Sep 10, 2016)

Wow looks beautiful. That 4th pic looks great!


----------



## DennisSingh (Nov 8, 2004)

Nice pictures Tien~~~~


----------



## Tien Nguyen (Aug 22, 2016)

Anchor said:


> Wow looks beautiful. That 4th pic looks great!


Thank you Anchor 



StrungOut said:


> Nice pictures Tien~~~~


Haha, tks Dennis. How about ur aquarium now? :grin2::grin2::grin2:


----------



## Varmint (Apr 5, 2014)

Beautiful tank. The plants are so healthy.


----------



## DennisSingh (Nov 8, 2004)

Tien Nguyen said:


> Thank you Anchor
> 
> 
> 
> Haha, tks Dennis. How about ur aquarium now? :grin2::grin2::grin2:


you can see it here, i wish to have an algae less tank:nerd:

http://www.plantedtank.net/forums/33-plants/1097921-syngonanthus-sp-passion-5.html


----------

